# Pics of the kids so far this year.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Here are pics of the kids born so far this year. Going from oldest to the youngest.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Aw they are all cute! I love the picture of the nubian? laying down. lol


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awww they are so cute!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

SOOO cute! Thanks for sharing them!
-Tina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.......  :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

So cute, all of them! That nubian in the box takes the cake. How adorable is that?

Deb Mc


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Joanie. They are all cute, but I have to agree that the Nub in the flowerbox is adorable! Talk about a tight fit! lol


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, you've got some calendar worthy pics there, cute and more cute. First one and box one-oh my beautiful and precious. :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks so much. I am so happy so far with the kids this year. I wish I could keep them all but you know how that is thats not going to happen. lol


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

They are beautiful! That box is really cool too.


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Awww!


----------

